# Teething?



## Bertine (May 26, 2011)

Do hedgehogs teeth? I was holding my 9 month old male hedgehog Maximus wraped in a blanket and he was just lying there gnawing on it...there was nothing on it but his scent. Could he be teething? I dont know if hedgehogs even do teeth...I haven't found any teeth yet. He also loves to chew on toilet paper tubes that I give him to play with and sometimes his little log house. This has been going on for a few weeks now. Should I be concerned? Nothing seems wrong with him...he just likes to chew on things.
Thanks!
Bertine


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Anything wood isn't good to have around them they can contract mites from it.

Traditionally most hedgies do not chew or bite though I am sure there are some they are not rodents and once they lose their teeth they are gone sometimes the biting can be due to an underlying issue as well.


----------



## km2022 (Sep 27, 2013)

My 7 week old hedgehog bit me this morning and he wouldn't let go. He has also been chewing my shorts. Is he teething, biting or bored?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just FYI, this thread is 2 years old and people aren't likely to respond. It's best to start a new thread with a specific title for your question.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am locking this thread...please start your own thread with your question.


----------

